# Birdhouse Plans



## Cogaha (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am new here and I searched out this group because I hope to find either someone who makes this birdhouse OR someone who knows where I can get plans for one. I recently bought a home and this birdhouse was in the backyard, but it is rotted and weathered beyond repair. I LOVE it and want one just like it, but I have had no luck in finding one. Can any of you help?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Plans... who need's 'em*

Get an oatmeal container and a whole pack of tongue depressors. Get a hot glue gun and start at the bottom gluing them on all around. Overlap the next layer and so on until you reach the top. If they don't measure out, break them off at the correct length or saw them. Put them at an angle for the roof and let them hang down over the sides a bit like the photo. You could make a cardboard cone to help keep them straight and flat. Build your way around lapping them on the bottom or it may leak. Push a circle of wood up into the bottom, cut a hole for the entrance and paint it.....:shifty:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like one of those "summer camp" projects, but it can be duplicated if you follow the great advice and ideas from woodnthings! It may be for only yard decoration & not for living, as the "house" does have more than one entry. What ever live-able birdhouse you build, please included air holes and a way to open for cleaning. Be safe.


----------



## Cogaha (Jul 29, 2015)

*Thanks, but....*

Thanks to both of you for your replies. I don't think this is a summer camp project kind of deal. The birdhouse is between 2-3 feet tall and is built on a wood base that is around 12" in diameter. It is made of wood--but not wooden Popsicle sticks :icon_smile:

I have found several birdhouses with shingle roofs online, but never this exact design, and the ones that I have found are quite expensive. I could take it apart and try to replicate it that way, but finding plans seems like a better idea (or finding one for sale because I am open to purchasing as well). 

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to reply. Hopefully someone will come along who maybe knows where to find plans.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Look up the user cranbrook2 here... He's big into birdhouses and may be able to help. 


Hey, @cranbrook2! (trying out the tag system here)


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I will bet you won't find plans for that one*

That one was "thrown" together from scraps and tongue depressors, not popsicle sticks for the roof shingles. They are about 6" long and about 3/4" wide with rounded ends.

It doesn't have a professional look, rather a crude and crafty home made unit. That's why I think there are no "plans". I gave you a way to make it, and it couldn't be more simple. If that won't work, then plan on a long, difficult search for the same unit and buy one. I'll bet that won't happen. :no:


----------



## Cogaha (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow, I came here with a serious question. You cannot be serious that you think you gave me a way to duplicate a wooden birdhouse by gluing Popsicle sticks to an oatmeal container!?!?! The birdhouse might not look "professional" but I think it suits the character of my log cabin in the mountains perfectly. I may not find plans. I may or may not take it apart and try to duplicate it. I may or may not purchase something similar but not the same. What I won't do is come back here again with an honest request for help from people I thought might make an honest attempt to help.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

What tools do you have?

Jug saw? Table saw?

I believe woodnthings is quite accurate--that project looks to be made without plans--using what materials the craftsman had on hand---

Let us know what tools you have--we will try to guide you as best we can---


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*when you come back ...*



Cogaha said:


> Wow, I came here with a serious question.* You cannot be serious that you think you gave me a way to duplicate a wooden birdhouse by gluing Popsicle sticks to an oatmeal container*!?!?! The birdhouse might not look "professional" but I think it suits the character of my log cabin in the mountains perfectly. I may not find plans. I may or may not take it apart and try to duplicate it. I may or may not purchase something similar but not the same. What I won't do is come back here again with an honest request for help from people I thought might make an honest attempt to help.


You may want to reread the reply... no popsicle sticks.. and an honest attempt to help. So sorry for your confusion. How do you determine what is an honest reply from a dishonest one? :blink:


----------



## BradB (Jun 9, 2010)

Cogaha said:


> Hello everyone! I am new here and I searched out this group because I hope to find either someone who makes this birdhouse OR someone who knows where I can get plans for one.


Here is a link for plans for a similar one that are quite reasonable. Sorry but some people on here seem to have a way of driving away new members. Hence why I don't contribute much:thumbdown:. This is not the first time I have seen this here.  Sad!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's a darn shame...*



BradB said:


> Here is a link for plans for a similar one that are quite reasonable. Sorry but some people on here seem to have a way of driving away new members. Hence why I don't contribute much:thumbdown:. This is not the first time I have seen this here.  Sad!


Where's your link Brad?
popsicle sticks maybe?
People ask for help, then can't read, a darn shame.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Be nice--:laughing:

TED--He has 16,000 plans!! I wonder if he has that one--:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I am sufficently pissed off now*

Not at you mike, but I'm gonna make one of those using an oatmeal carton and some tongue depressors just to prove it can be done and it will look a whole lot better than that ugly arse thing that was posted.

It may take a day, but I'll post the build process here for all to see. :1eye:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Cogaha, You never did say what type of tools or abilities/talents you have for woodworking. Getting answers to questions is "like a box of chocolates - you never know what you'll get until you bite into one". Be safe.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look Ma, no plans*

As stated I built the bird house using an oatmeal container, a fast food conrtainer, and a yogurt container. I made my own shingles from Cypress strips because the drug store didn't have any tongue depressors and the Pharmacy wasn't open at 9:00 AM on Sunday. Here's the build:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used the following tools*

My tablesaw and a thin rip jig for the Cypress strips, a radial arm saw for the crosscuts, and a bandsaw for the tapers and rounded ends.

I used a hot glue gun for attaching all the pieces including the containers. I forgot how much that hot glue hurts when you get it on your fingers.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I guessed at all the tapers*

My guess was pretty close with some slight gaps between the shingles. Close enough for a bird house. :yes:

I inserted the circular plugs inside the oatmeal container to act as partitions between the two levels.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*continuing on ...*

Gluing on the shingles and making the half holes for entrances:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*almost done*

It took about 2 hours to build mine.

The original:



Mine:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Your finished picture didn't show up. That is really cool though, didn't take you long to build it at all. Nice!


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That was fast---nice set of plans---now the OP can copy yours:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't like the top thingy*

I may thin it down or kerf it, I donno? It just doesn't look right, it's too heavy, thick, large, fat ? .....:blink:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Building a Martin house is on my bucket list. 

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finished birdhouse*



BigJim said:


> Your finished picture didn't show up. That is really cool though, didn't take you long to build it at all. Nice!


I gave it to a friend who feeds the birds daily. She loved it!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I got into nest box building awhile back.. Good site with a ton of information is http://nestboxbuilder.com/nestbox-plans.html and the guy who does the site is really helpful..
One of my first boxes designed specifically for bluebirds..








I finally got it hung out back and plan someday to build more.. From everything I hear the best wood for them is cedar for the rot resistance.. This was a combination of cedar and pine..

Gee..I remember when my shop was that nice and tidy back before I began to acquire all my stuff.. That cheapo plane brings back memories..


----------

